# HETER battery's any info on them?



## lockduke (Dec 25, 2009)

Gentlemen I keep getting advertizement from a company called HETER battery's does anyone know anything about them. They are offering about every AH battery from 55ah to 400ah in comparable size's as other manufactures that I have been looking at for the last couple of months.The chemistry that is advertized is Li Fe PO4 @3.3v-200 260ah I have been looking to this package to power my 63 falcon. Since it has plenty of room for this larger packaging.Also since most of the car is fiberglass, ie doors fenders hood and deck lid this should give us a fairly decent driving range. With an 11"warp it should also be fairly quick to drive. As well as a lot of fun, to get other people interested in EV conversions.But to get back on track has anyone heard anything about HETER and reputation in the EV world.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2011)

Well you give no links to the company's web site so we can go have a look. My inclination is that it is one to be cautious about and to remind you it is buyer beware. It is also my inclination that maybe you have something to do with the company. I see this tactic enough to be wary of anyone asking about a specific company but leave no information. We are a very skeptical lot and with good reason. Reputable businesses are few and far between. Companies with good customer service are in even shorter supply. Companies with fast turnaround are few and many that have crappy service long to zero delivery abound.


----------



## T1 Terry (Jan 29, 2011)

I made the fatal mistake of clicking a link in the Alibaba shopping site to Heter LiFeP04 batteries, now I get continual emails from them. Looking at the figures they don't have near the cycle life Winston Batteries claim, I have no idea of their pricing and they only have a limited range of cell sizes. I bit the bullet and bought Winston cells, there was more information available and a number people are using them so ...... Early days yet but I've been very happy with them so far.

T1 Terry


----------



## pm_dawn (Sep 14, 2009)

Here are som datasheets on some of their line.

http://91.189.44.144/etpab/userFiles//myFiles/32v_150ah.pdf

http://91.189.44.144/etpab/userFiles//myFiles/32v_200ah.pdf

http://91.189.44.144/etpab/userFiles//myFiles/versikt__vanligt_forekommande_celler.pdf

Regards
/Per


----------



## lockduke (Dec 25, 2009)

thank you PM Dawn for your data sheets as I was not able to access them on HETER's web site and from looking at them it is not a battery that I think I am interested in for it's short cycle life even if it were half the price of Winston batteries it still would not be a bargain.And also T1 Terry for your opinion I must say I would value what you say as you are using the Winston Batteries and nor reporting any problems to date. And to you Gotti I am not a sham representative of a battery company! Just an old drag racer turning a corner and trying to go a little greener IN MY LAST FEW YEARS ON GOOD OLD MOTHER EARTH.I have been posting on this site for about 2 years if you had taken the time to look me up you would have seen that. I feel two years is a long time for a sleeper cell to wait and jump out and start doing damage to this site as I have seen on other sites.My intentions are sound, and just seeking info for my build. Not a fast one but a steady progressive one. The chassis has been reconfigured for electric drive and battery placement.And the rest will be history soon. Thank You Duke


----------



## T1 Terry (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm not so sure on putting the Heter cells in the “not up to scratch” basket just yet. This is the cycle test procedure from Winston batteries.

6.6. Cycle life test (80DOD %)
Place the cell under 20℃±5℃ condition and charge the cell with C3 (A) constant current.
When the cell voltage reach 4.0V, stop charge and place the cell for 1 hour.
Place the cell under 20℃±5℃ condition and discharge the cell with C3 (A) current until the
discharge capacity reach 80% of rated capacity. There can be a 30 minutes to 1h interval
between the charge and discharge of the cell. Repeat 100 times and the cell nominal capacity
decrease rate should be less than 1‰ AH.

This is the test from the Heter site that PM Dawn put up the links for (thanks for that)

Cycle life Capacity ≥Nominal
capacity×80％
Test initial state and capacity, charge and discharge at
1C rate. Test battery’s final state after 2000cycles.

So after reading that the Heter cells stand up to a far heavier testing than the Winston cells. The Winston C3 test is only 30 amps on a 100ah cell for a 100 cycles but the Heter is a full 1C discharge (100amps from a 100ah cell) for 2,000 cycles and then tested for 80% capacity. At least that is the way I read it.

A cost comparison would be interesting, I don't want to show any interest to these people just yet as I don't need any more batteries just yet but.......

T1 Terry


----------



## lockduke (Dec 25, 2009)

Thank you, T1 Terry where did you get comparison info from. I do not claim to have any knowledge of battery testing and have tried to find local companies to help in this arena but they only seem to know flooded lead acid and very little about AGM. I have used these AGM cells for power systems in my work truck for about 5 years now, and have been operating a 3000/6000peak inverter on all the time. I had for a short time contemplated using the AGM I was familiar with until I started using this site. I decided right then Li Fe PO4 was the only way to go for range. our home is outside Indianapolis and our country place is just over 97 miles away to the south. We have good charging situation upon arrival since everyone uses NEV & Golf carts when they are there as well as the town just east of our place. Which we travel to for shopping, restaurants & other things that always come up at the last minute. I just have no experience with this formulation of battery, or the companies selling them. I do not have a lot of expensive habits except my cars. My wife (allows) me according to her, to play with them to my heart's content, since we do not have kid's running around under foot. mine are all grown and working on their own but we all know what that means when they need help we give till it hurts sometimes. That tends to put a damper on projects for a while. Right now I am in a progressing state of chassis fabrication to fit the drive system in place. a center mounted motor( Warp 11") with an independent rear out of Lincoln Mark VIII. This allows me to place the controller and batteries up front to balance the weight evenly plus additional space in the trunk for additional batteries if needed. with direct drive and the lite weight of the Falcon it should meet the numbers for mileage needed.I tend to get on my soap box and ramble on so I will sign off for now and see if any one has used this company before and their experience's with them. Thank You, Duke


----------



## WaWa (Oct 8, 2012)

Hello All,
To the best of my knowledge, Winston and Sinopoly are still fighting over patent infringements. Winston seems to be on the losing side. Therefore we are looking into the possibility of using Heter. Here in Europe there are positive experiences with them. In any case the specifications are very good (115 Ah – 150 – 200 Ah IN a smaller size and less weight).
If anyone have more information on them, it would be nice to leave a message here.
Kind regards,
W


----------



## WaWa (Oct 8, 2012)

Hello All,
A bit late to react on messeges from 2011 / 8 but Heter is getting mere interest. To the best of my knowledge, Winston and Sinopoly are still fighting over patent infringements. Winston seems to be on the losing side. Therefore we are looking into the possibility of using Heter. Here in Europe there are positive experiences with them. In any case the specifications are very good (115 Ah – 150 – 200 Ah In a smaller size and less weight).
If anyone have more information on them, it would be nice to leave a message here.
Kind regards,
W


----------

